# Got a new Le Creuset cast iron dutch oven, now what?



## ivanthetrble (Jan 5, 2010)

I have found only a few recipe ideas from the Le Creuset and Staub website but I haven't found all that many ideas. Anyone have any favorites they cook in enamel coated cast iron? I have a pork loin that seems to be screaming to be put in this vessel and roasted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Use it for any recipe that calls for braising and stewing.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

That is so cool! When I got one (I bought the Lodge version) I bought a cast iron cookbook but really didn't like the recipes. I have been using it for any recipe that calls for a dutch oven.

Le Creuset has a recipe book:

Amazon.com: Le Creuset Cookbook: The Cast Iron Way to Cook (9780859419956): Sue Cutts: Books


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks mj, I will look into these books. eace:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a lot of le Creuset cookware - I don't use LC specific recipes (apart from the leaflet in the casseroles, I don't think I got any recipes!) - I use them for making casseroles - one of the larger casseroles I use to roast a large chicken - I use the grill pans to grill (?broil in American?) steaks, salmon etc. I use the saucepans like any other saucepan.


----------



## cabosailor (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't want to spend a couple hundred bucks on a LC so I ended up with a generic look alike that cost about $80. I can't tell any difference aside from the name. However, what I really love about the enameled cast iron is that you can reduce things like mirapoix to an incredible degree and although the pan/pot looks like it will take a sandblaster to clean it actually cleans quite easily. Try that in one of my stainless pots and I might as well toss it.

Rich


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

You're welcome..let me know how they work for you


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I didn't buy the LC either, I bought a Lodge and I love it.

I clean mine with BarKeepers Friend and it comes out like brand new


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh you're going to love your creuset! I use it for braising meats and soups. It does well in the oven and on the stove top. Although it's a bit heavy it cleans as easily as nonstick but really holds up to abbrasion.

A LaCreuset roasting pan is next on my wish list.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jan 5, 2010)

A little update. I got the book missyjean mentioned and so far I have done about 3-4 things in it and all have come out well. I have done chicken with apple cider/parsnips, chicken breasts with carrots, parsnips and rosemary, a chuck roast with red wine carrots, celery, onions etc and a pancetta risotto with candied butternut squash. Going to try a pork chop recipe tonight. So far I am loving how it cooks. Pretty easy to boot. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

That is good to know. I am so glad you liked it, ivanthetrble. How do you like your new pot?

My birthday recently passed and I am helping my husband select my gift by doing LC research. I am really confused because I don't know whether to buy a stainless steel pot from the line of cookware I already have or to try the LC and, perhaps, eventually start a small collection. I love the look of LC.

I make a tomato-based pasta sauce often. Stainless always sweats the onions well. I am wondering if the LC will work as well or even better



ivanthetrble said:


> A little update. I got the book missyjean mentioned and so far I have done about 3-4 things in it and all have come out well. I have done chicken with apple cider/parsnips, chicken breasts with carrots, parsnips and rosemary, a chuck roast with red wine carrots, celery, onions etc and a pancetta risotto with candied butternut squash. Going to try a pork chop recipe tonight. So far I am loving how it cooks. Pretty easy to boot. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

As for braising, I LOVE the cookbook Nikko recommended, ALL ABOUT BRAISING. The recipes are unique and everything I have tried, so far, has been exceptional.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

As what I've read in this brand ( Le Creuset and Staub), I get interested and also the feedback makes me buy and try this one out. I'll let you know 

ho it turns out for me..


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I feel the same way.  I am going to try it too.


----------



## kathy8185 (Aug 27, 2010)

I love my LC. I use it to mae chicken and dumplings and chili recipes.This is one of my favorites

http://www.chili-everyway.com/texas-chili-recipe.html


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the help.

I ordered the 7.25 LC and received it on Wednesday.  

I can't wit to try it

As soon as the snow melts here, I am going to the store/library to look for one-pot cookbooks

If anyone has any favorites, please let me know

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------

